# Soundstream ref 5.0 class A . Should I ?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Now that I've got hooked on them again I found one fairly mint in box. Figured it would sell but it didnt. 

I am still running my ref500sx pair. Need to send the faulty one off for repair. 


Should I spend the extra on the 5.0?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

where are all the SS users??


----------

